# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > مقاله: وب کنفرانس -- web conference

## raravaice

*موضوع : راه اندازی ویدئو کنفرانس مبتنی بر وب*

*ابزار و نرم افزار های مورد نیاز :*
1.*Flash Media Server سمت سرور*
2.*Flash Player 9 سمت کلاینت*
3.*Server با IP فرضی 192.168.1.100*

*
Flash Media Server*
محصولی از شرکت adobe که در دو نسخه *interactive* و *streaming* عرضه شده و همچنین قابل استفاده در ویندوز و لینوکس میباشد.
در *نسخه streaming* شما قادر به *اشتراک گذاشتن صدا و تصویر* هستید و در* نسخه interactive علاوه بر* دو مورد* صدا و تصویر* قادر خواهید بود* از امکان Share Object* یا* Share Desktop* هم بهره مند گردید.هر دو نسخه بالا به صورت تجاری قابل عرضه میباشد.
علاوه بر این دو نسخه ، *نسخه Development* این نرم افزار نیز عرضه گردیده که این نسخه دارای تمامیه قابلیت های نسخه *Flash Media Interactive Server* میباشد ولی *محدود شده به 10 تماس همزمان است*.شما میتوانید این نسخه را در این لینک دریافت نمایید. 
http://www.adobe.com/go/tryflashmediaserver

*روش نصب و تنظیمات Flash Media Server 3*

1.بعد از دانلود Pack مربوط *FlashMediaServer3.exe* را اجرا کنید.
2.پنجره welcome را next نمایید.
3.محتوی agreement را قبول کنید و next نمایید.
4.Serial Number محصول خود را وارد نمایید. اگر میخواهید از نسخه Development استفاده کنید فیلد مربوط را خالی رها کنید و Next نمایید.
5.محل نصب برنامه را مشخص کنید.
6.*نام کاربری و کلمه عبور admin برنامه را مشخص کنید.*
7.تنظیمات پورت را به صورت پیشفرض رها کنید. پورت  1935 پروتکل rtmp برای انتقال صدا و تصویر و پورت 1111 برای هدایت و وضعیت برنامه از طریق XML میباشد. *پروتکل rtmp مبتنی بر TCP میباشد و میتواند صدا،تصویر و اطلاعات را از کلاینت فلش به سرور فلش انتقال دهد.*
8.نصب برنامه را به اتمام برسانید.

برای Start سرویس میتوانید از *Start Adobe Flash Media Server 3.0.1* و *Start Flash Media Administration Server 3.0.1* واقع در منوی Start استفاده نمایید. توجه کنید ! این نرم افزار به صورت یکی از سرویس های ویندوز هم در دسترس میباشد.

برای تنظیمات و هدایت برنامه کافیست *Flash Media Administration Console* را واقع در منوی:
*Start > Program > Adobe* اجرا نمایید.
همچنین شما قادر خواهید بود تمامیه Server های خود را تنها از یک کنسول هدایت کنید.

*استفاده و تنظیمات نهایی*

بعد از نصب برنامه و راه اندازی سرویس ، به طور پیش فرض در مسیر:
*C:\Program Files\Adobe\Flash Media Server 3* *پوشه ای به نام applications* ساخته خواهد شد که وظیفه تبادل اطلاعات را به عهده دارد و پیش فرض آن دو URL میباشد *live* *برای Stream زنده* و* vod برای پخش فیلم و یا صدای ذخیره شده*. البته این 2 پوشه به عنوان نمونه ساخته شده اند و دو فایل* main.far و  Application.xml*  داخل هر پوشه وظیفه نهایی را به عهده خواهند گرفت و عمل مربوطه را انجام میدهند. البته میتوان به جای فایل باینری mail.far از معادل سورس آن در *main.asc* که نمونه آن در پوشه samples وجود دارد نیز بهره برد.
*
یک نمونه قابل ارائه live*
*
سرویس گیرنده وب :*
به مسیر : 
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Flash Media Server 3\*samples*\applications\live مراجعه کنید و محتویات آن را به مسیر :
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Flash Media Server 3\applications\live انتقال دهید.

حال نیاز به یک *سرویس دهنده وب* خواهیم داشت، در این مرحله میبایست *از طریق سرویس دهنده وب به مسیر C:\Program Files\Adobe\Flash Media Server 3\applications\live ارجاعی داده شود*.در این مثال رجوع مستقیم به این پوشه خواهیم داشت.
پس *سرویس ما در مسیر* http://192.168.1.100/livetest.html در دسترس میباشد.
در این پنجره مسیر URI برای سرور rtmp خود را میبایست مشخص نماییم که به طور پیش فرض rtmp://localhost/live/livestream میباشد و باید برای مثال ما به :
*rtmp://192.168.1.100/live/livestream تغییر کند*. 
این URI از 4 بخش تقسیم شده که از چپ به راست به ترتیب شامل "پروتکل - آدرس سرویس دهنده - نام application - نام ناشر" میباشد.

*سرویس دهنده:*

سرویس دهنده شامل برنامه ای میباشد که صدا و تصویر را از طریق rtmp برای سرور ارسال میکند. به کلاس های Camera ، Microphone ، NetConnection ، NetStream ، Video در Flex 3 یا Action Script 3 مراجعه کنید.
نمونه سورس :

import flash.display.Sprite;
import flash.media.Camera;
import flash.media.Microphone;
import flash.media.Video;
import flash‎‎‎‎.Net‎‎‎‎.NetConnection;
import flash‎‎‎‎.Net‎‎‎‎.NetStream;
//import flash‎‎‎‎.Net.ObjectEncoding;
import flash.events‎‎‎‎.NetStatusEvent;
  
BtnCall.addEventListener(MouseEvent.CLICK,fBtnCall  );

 var cam:Camera;
 var mic:Microphone;
 var vid1:Video;
 var vid2:Video;
 var nc:NetConnection;
 var nsOut:NetStream;
 var nsIn:NetStream;
 var rtmpNow:String;
 var msg:Boolean;

function fBtnCall(event:MouseEvent)
{
 *   rtmpNow="rtmp://192.168.1.100/live";*
    cam=Camera.getCamera();
    mic=Microphone.getMicrophone();

    //Camera Settings
    cam.setKeyFrameInterval (15);
    cam.setMode (240,180,15,false);
    cam.setMotionLevel (35,3000);
    cam.setQuality (40000 / 8,100);
             
    //Microphone Settings
    mic.gain =85;
    mic.rate=11;
    mic.setSilenceLevel (0);
    mic.setUseEchoSuppression (true);

    //Video Setup
    vid1=new Video(cam.width,cam.height);
    vid2=new Video(cam.width,cam.height);
    addChild (vid1);
    vid1.x=10,vid1.y=20;
    addChild (vid2);
    vid2.x=vid1.width+15,vid2.y=20;

    //Attach local video and camera
    vid1.attachCamera (cam);

    //Connect
    nc=new NetConnection;
    nc.connect (rtmpNow);
    nc.addEventListener (NetStatusEvent‎‎‎‎.Net_STATUS,checkConnec  t);
        
}

function checkConnect (e:NetStatusEvent):void
{
    msg=e.info.code == "NetConnection.Connect.Success";
    if (msg)
    {
        nsOut=new NetStream(nc);
        nsIn=new NetStream(nc);
        //NetStream
        nsOut.attachAudio (mic);
        nsOut.attachCamera (cam);
       * nsOut.publish ("livestream");*
        vid2.attachNetStream (nsIn);
        nsIn.play ("livestream");

    }
}




در سورس بالا به نام application و نام ناشر دقت نمایید. نام ناشر در حقیقت کلید اتصال به دوربین مورد نظر در application live میباشد.
نمونه فایل FLA و SWF ضمیمه خواهد شد.

حالا کافیست از دفتر کار خود وب کم و میکروفن خود را فعال کنید و فایل سرویس دهنده را اجرا کنید تا بینندگان از طریق URL به آدرس http://192.168.1.100/livetest.html و URI به آدرس rtmp://192.168.1.100/live/livestream چهره زیبای شما را ببینند و صدای گیرای شما را بشنوند.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*پ.و:
*تمامی مراحل فوق بر روی سرور Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition و با استفاده از نسخه های *interactive و* *Development* تست و به مرحله انجام رسیده است.


"کلیه حقوق این مقاله آموزشی متعلق به سایت barnamenevis.org میباشد و درج آن تنها با ذکر منبع مجاز است. "

با تشکر از برادران BlackDal و امید متقی
محمد جاهد منش

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوست خوب ايا از روش فوق ميشه براي بخش مراسم بروي اينترنت هم استفاده كرد  اگه امكانش هست ميشه توضيخ دهيد باتشكر

----------


## raravaice

بله 100% شدنیه با این روش منتهی کیفیت صدا و تصویر و همچنین برنامه سمت کلاینت بیننده رو باید خودتون انعطاف بدید چون نمونه ای که من اینجا معرفی کردم فقط یه مثال ساده هست که نتیجه کار رو نشون بده.
داخل پوشه sample نمونه وجود داره به همراه سورس fla. 

موفق باشید

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

ببخشيد سور بالا بايد كجا بنويسم من تمام كارهاي كه شما گفتيد انجام دادم اما تصوير بخش نميشه

----------


## raravaice

> ببخشيد سور بالا بايد كجا بنويسم من تمام كارهاي كه شما گفتيد انجام دادم اما تصوير بخش نميشه


فایل Phone.swf رو اجرا کن وب کم رو وصل کن Allow کن حالا تصویر خودت باید 2 بار دیده بشه اگر شد برو لینک Stream رو بده تا تصویر رو توی صفحه وب هم ببینی.

موفق باشی

----------


## kambiz_rahbar

ام ناشر در حقیقت کلید اتصال به دوربین مورد نظر در application live میباشد؟ میشه این مطلب رو توضیح بدید. ممنون

----------


## raravaice

> ام ناشر در حقیقت کلید اتصال به دوربین مورد نظر در application live میباشد؟ میشه این مطلب رو توضیح بدید. ممنون


بله!
-----------
البته محصول دیگری هم هست که از دسته برنامه های باز متن میباشد به نام RED5 که وظیفه Flash Server رو به عهده میگیره و قابلیت ارتقا اون به وسیله جاوا وجود داره.
http://osflash.org/red5

اگر زمان با بنده یاری کنه به زودی مقاله ای در این زمینه ارائه خواهم کرد. :)

موفق باشید

----------


## hassan_h

با سلام به استاد 
خواهش می کنم اگر برایتان مقدور این بحث رو بیشتر توضیح بدین و باز ترش کنید 
اون کد هایی که نوشتین کجا باید نوشته بشه
import *flash*.display.Sprite;
 یعنی چی؟

----------


## hassan_h

اگه بخام از طریق کامپیوتر خودم که با adsl به اینترنت وصله یک سری فایل فلش یا با وب کم به طور زنده به سایتم که روی اینترنت هستش بفرستم  چه کار باید کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## iman_22a

من قبلنا توی یک پروژه وب سایت ، برای ساخت برنامه چت فلشی و پخش مستقیم نیمه زنده ( به دلیل پهنای باند ضعیف  :گریه: ) نه از Flash Media Server  الان که تا نسخه 3 اون ریلیز شده بلکه با Flash Communication Server 1.5 بطور نسبتا گسترده ای کار کرده ام . حتی بحث کنترل چت روم ها توسط یه ادمین و مدیریت تعداد اتاق ها و تعداد یوزرها رو هم کار کردم .
خیلی دنبال کتاب آموزشی اون بودم ، توی نمایشگاه تهران به قیمت 49 دلار ( 46 هزار تومن ) گذاشته بودن . نتونستم بخرم . اما فایل Chm ش رو از اینترنت پیدا کردم . اونم زمانی که دیگه حوصله کار با اون رو نداشتم . 
الان که دیگه ویرایش جدیدش رسیده . خیلی هم تغییر کرده .
البته برای کسایی که می خوان پخش مستقیم روی وب سایتشون قرار بدن به صرفه نیست چون اون زمان هزینه اجاره سالیانه مدیاسرور حدودا 4 میلیون  :گیج:  تومن بود . الان رو خبر ندارم .
یادش بخیر زمانی که بطور همزمان هم توی فلش برنامه می نوشتیم هم توی دات نت و این دوتا رو بهم وصل می کردیم  :قلب: 
اگر بتونم و عمری باقی باشه و اگر کسی علاقه مند باشه ، به سوالاتشون در این موارد پاسخ خواهم داد .

----------


## raravaice

> اون کد هایی که نوشتین کجا باید نوشته بشه


این کدها باید در محیط Flex یا Action script در Flash نوشته و Compile بشه به swf.
اون فایل ضمیمه fla همین کار هست.



> اگه بخام از طریق کامپیوتر خودم که با adsl به اینترنت وصله یک سری فایل فلش یا با وب کم به طور زنده به سایتم که روی اینترنت هستش بفرستم چه کار باید کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/


این کار رو نمیتونی انجام بدی، سرور باید اختصاص به شما داشته باشه با سطح دسترسیه administrator.

@iman_22 من راهی پیدا نکردم برای کنترل کردن Flash Media Server با برنامه ها و script های خودم.
یعنی data های ارسالی از کلاینت رو بتونی با برنامه های خودت که با .net یا هرچی دیگه نوشته شده کنترل کنی. برای همین دارم از RED5 به همراه JAVA استفاده میکنم.
آیا شما راه کاری برای این مسئله داری روی FMS?

موفق باشید

----------


## iman_22a

> من راهی پیدا نکردم برای کنترل کردن Flash Media Server با برنامه ها و script های خودم.
> یعنی data های ارسالی از کلاینت رو بتونی با برنامه های خودت که با .net یا هرچی دیگه نوشته شده کنترل کنی. برای همین دارم از RED5 به همراه JAVA استفاده میکنم.
> آیا شما راه کاری برای این مسئله داری روی FMS?


از Flash remoting استفاده کردین تا حالا ؟ میشه باهاش ارتباط دوطرفه بین فلش و دات نت بر قرار کرد . البته چون رایگانه امکانات محدودی هم داره . من با RED5 کار نکردم ولی فکر کنم کامل تر از فلش ریموتینگ باشه . تا اونجا که یادمه فلش ریموتینگ باید تولیدش متوقف شده باشه . 
یه انجین دیگه هم دیده بودم که واقعا شاهکار بود . الان خاطرم نیست که اسمش چی بود . البته قیمت بالایی هم داشت ولی امکانات جالبی داشت . انشالله یه بررسی می کنم و خدمت می رسم .  :متفکر:

----------


## iman_22a

البته یه موضوعی که خیلی جالب بود . یه ارتباط بین فایل فلش اجرا شده روی کلاینت و برنامه اپلیکیشن سمت سرور اون فلش بر قرار می کردیم ( این دوتابع کلاینت و سرور دقیقا همنام بودند ) که اطلاعات از طریق کامپوننت ها با توابع هم نام آنها روی سرور برقرار میشد و یه کوکی ، که نقش خیلی مهمی این وسط بازی می کرد .

----------


## raravaice

> البته یه موضوعی که خیلی جالب بود . یه ارتباط بین فایل فلش اجرا شده روی کلاینت و برنامه اپلیکیشن سمت سرور اون فلش بر قرار می کردیم ( این دوتابع کلاینت و سرور دقیقا همنام بودند ) که اطلاعات از طریق کامپوننت ها با توابع هم نام آنها روی سرور برقرار میشد و یه کوکی ، که نقش خیلی مهمی این وسط بازی می کرد .


یه چیزی که این وسط مهم هست زبان اون application سمت سرور هست. همونطور که میدونی flash قابلیت اتصال از طریق UDP رو نداره "به غیر از version 10 که RTMFP رو ارائه کرده و صدا و تصویر رو از UDP ارسال میکنه و همچنین codec صدایی speex رو هم ساپورت میکنه"
حالا هدف من اینه که بتونم application را توی سرور جوری بنویسم که بتونم با یه SIP Server ارتباط بر قرار کنم، منتهی چیزی که من فهمیدم این app رو شما فقط میتونی با همون script های flash بنویسی و نه زبان دیگه، این محدودیت ایجاد کرده.
آیا شما راهکاری داری که بشه server application رو با زبان دیگه ای پیاده سازی کرد؟
البته منظورم با استفاده از FMS هست چون روی RED5 همونطور که گفتم تونستم با JAVA روی سرور این application رو پیاده سازی کنم.

موفق باشید

----------


## iman_22a

دوست عزیز ، درسته . من با اسکریپت نویسی خود فلش ( سمت سرور ) انجام داده ام . خیلی محدوده  :افسرده:

----------


## iman_22a

شما از این انجین ها هم استفاده کردین تا حالا ؟

http://www.fluorinefx.com/
http://www.thesilentgroup.com/fluori...ine/index.html

یه انجین دیگه هم بود به اسم WebOrb

----------


## hassan_h

اگه میشه یه نمونه از کار با برنامه رو بزارین

----------


## raravaice

> شما از این انجین ها هم استفاده کردین تا حالا ؟


من استفاده نکردم. 
شما استفاده کردین؟ یعنی تونستین مقادیر text,sound,video رو بین سرور و کلاینت هندل کنید؟

موفق باشید

----------


## iman_22a

> من استفاده نکردم. 
> شما استفاده کردین؟ یعنی تونستین مقادیر text,sound,video رو بین سرور و کلاینت هندل کنید؟
> 
> موفق باشید


من توی کار اولم فقط از FCS و خود Flash و دات نت استفاده کردم . بطوریکه یه محیط چت روم طراحی کردم که آن واحد فقط یک نفر وب کمشو روشن می کرد ( البته با اجازه ادمین که به فلان یوزر اجازه می داد که الان بتونه تصویر بفرسته ) البته چت صوتی که مثل چتهای معمولی هرکی تاک رو می گرفت صحبت می کرد .
ادمین اصلی هم که روی تمام اینا نظارت می کرد . اواخر کار نوشته های چت روم رو هم چک می کردیم که مبادا یوزرهای محترم کلمات ناشایست بکار نبرن ، همچنین بستن آی پی برای یک روز و یه آمار کوچولو از فعالیتهای اونها . البته تا فراموش نکردم بگم که دنبال این امکان بودم که بشه کاری کرد که برای یه دامین خاص با برنامه نویسی بشه چت روم رو راه اندازی کرد که برام سخت بود و بی خیالش شدم . این رو هم یاد آوری کنم که چون از سرور اختصاصی بهره می بردیم ، تنظیمات رو می تونستیم روی سرور دستی انجام بدیم .  
اگر منظورتون رو از هندل صدا و تصویر و متن همین باشه ، بله .

----------


## iman_22a

برنامه WebOrb Engine خیلی کامله ، من باهاش کار نکرده ام ولی تا اونجا که می دونم یه سیستم دیتابیس داخلی مثل SQL SERVER واسه خودش داره .

برنامه FlourineFx Flash Gateway که الانه نسخه 3.5 ای اس پی دات نت رو هم ساپورت می کنه توی Flex و حتی Flash هم کار میده . من باهاش یه نمونه برنامه رومیزی نوشته بودم که به وب سرویسهای دات نت وصل می شد و با فرستادن پارامتری به وب سرویس یک سری اطلاعات خاص رو به فلش بر می گردوند . بنظر میاد که از امکانات صوتی و تصویری توش خبری نباشه .

----------


## iman_22a

> اگه میشه یه نمونه از کار با برنامه رو بزارین


نمونه برنامه براي چه کاری لازم داری ؟؟ بدنه اصلی کار رو دوست خوبمون توی پست اول قرار دادن .
اگر در مورد انجین ها بخوای ، نمونه های ساده از کار رو توی سایتهایی که آدرس دادم می تونی پیدا کنی . اما بگم برای کاری که احتمالا مد نظرته ، حتما به سرور سرویس دهنده مدیا سرور احتیاج داری . اون برنامه فلش مدیا سرور روی اون سرور مذکور نصبه و سرویس دهی می کنه .

----------


## bijibuji

با تشکر فراروان از این دوستمون به خاطر مطلب خوبشون

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام
من red5 رو دانلود و بعدشم جاوا رو نصب كردم و بعنوان يك سرويس ويندوز اجرا شد و همه مثالهاشم عالي كار ميكنه اما سرعتش رو نميتونم چجوري تست كنم مثلا اگه با ياهو بكم من و يكي ديگه ببينه سرعتش بيشتر از red5 هست.
نكته ديگه اينكه چطور ميشه فهميد كه مثلا اگر 10 نفر بخوان وصل بشن به يك ويدئو كنفرانس (مثلا مثال خودش) به چه سرعتي و پهناي باندي نياز دارم؟
آيا معياري هست كه بشه سرعت ها رو سنجيد مثلا red5 رو در برابر fms؟

----------


## raravaice

> سلام
> من red5 رو دانلود و بعدشم جاوا رو نصب كردم و بعنوان يك سرويس ويندوز اجرا شد و همه مثالهاشم عالي كار ميكنه اما سرعتش رو نميتونم چجوري تست كنم مثلا اگه با ياهو بكم من و يكي ديگه ببينه سرعتش بيشتر از red5 هست.
> نكته ديگه اينكه چطور ميشه فهميد كه مثلا اگر 10 نفر بخوان وصل بشن به يك ويدئو كنفرانس (مثلا مثال خودش) به چه سرعتي و پهناي باندي نياز دارم؟
> آيا معياري هست كه بشه سرعت ها رو سنجيد مثلا red5 رو در برابر fms؟


red5 همان RTMP باز متن شده هست که با جاوا پیاده سازی شده پس تفاوت چندانی توی پیاده سازی نداره، سرعتش هم تفاوت زیادی نداره!
یاهو از TCP SIP استفاده میکنه نه RTMP.
هر دو برای Codec تصویری از H.246 استفاده میکنن.
یاهو از تمام فرمت های صدایی پشتیبانی میکنه مثل G711,GSM و G729 که در این شرایط توسط G729 شما میتونید با یک اتصال Dialup کامل و مطمئن کیفیت صدایه خوبی را انتقال بدید ولی flash 9 از nellymoser استفاده میکنه. و در نسخه 10 بتا پشتیبانی از Speex هم امکان پذیر هست که در این فرمت حجم کمتر و کیفیت بهتر صدا ارائه شده حتی در شرایطی کمتر از G729 + انتقال از UDP  RTMFP که میتونه علاوه بر سرعت و حجم کمتر کیفیت بهتری را هم ارائه کنه ولی RED5 در حال حاضر تنها RTMP را پشتیبانی میکنه.

RED5 پنل مدیریتی آماده مثل fms نداره ولی تهیه اون کار سختی نیست.
به عنوان یکی از برتری های RED5 میشه به قابلیت کنترل داده ها توسط برنامه نویس اشاره کرد که این مسئله در fms به شدت محدود هست.

موفق باشید

----------


## delaram

سلام و خسته نباشید

سوالی داشتم از خدمتتان , منظور از سروری  با IP فرضی 192.168.1.100 چیست؟
خوب سرور ما ip دارد , ایا باید انرا تغییر دهیم؟ و آیا لینکی که به صفحه ای داده میشودباید حتما از این ip استفاده کنیم ؟
ببخشید اگر سوالم ابتدائی بود....

----------


## raravaice

> سوالی داشتم از خدمتتان , منظور از سروری  با IP فرضی 192.168.1.100 چیست؟


منظور همان IP سرور شماست.



> و آیا لینکی که به صفحه ای داده میشودباید حتما از این ip استفاده کنیم ؟


بلی! باید از IP خودتون استفاده کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## delaram

ممنون
راستی من قبلا با Flash Communiction Server کار می کردم و از ابزار های وایت بورد و Camere استفاده می کردم و در شبکه اینترانت اگر به سرور وصل میشدیم مشکلی نبود و در واقع چراغ اتصالش سبز بود اما از اینتزنت که می خواستیم وصل بشیم اتصال برقرار نمی شد
ایا این مشکل در Flash Media Server 3 هم وجود خواهد داشت؟
در ضمن ما مشخصات سرورمون رو به مسئول شبکه می دیم و تنظیمات اصلی رو روی سیستم خودش می دهد و سرور ما در اینترنت قابل استفاده می باشد .. ایا برای استفاده از این سرویس باید مسئول شبکه ما روی سیستم اصلی خودش تنظیمات خاصی انجام دهد؟
با تشکر

----------


## skylarker

ببخشيد اين livestream كه دارين پابليش ميكنين چيه راستي من واقعا گيج شدم ما وقتي فايل swf رو در حالي كه سرور رو اجرا كرديم اجرا ميكنيم چطور اطلاعات ما به صفحه test.html توي اون آدرسي كه گفته شده ميره اصلا اون صفحه چطور ساخته ميشه

----------


## skylarker

:خیلی عصبانی: ببخشيد كسي ديگه توي اين صفحه نمياد جواب منو بده خيلي كارم فوريه خواستم ببينم اين صفحه test.html چطور ساخته ميشه و كجاست كه طرف بعد اجراي برنامه توي وب ميتوني از اين آدرس اطلاعات خودشو ببينه

----------


## raravaice

> ببخشيد اين livestream كه دارين پابليش ميكنين چيه راستي من واقعا گيج شدم ما وقتي فايل swf رو در حالي كه سرور رو اجرا كرديم اجرا ميكنيم چطور اطلاعات ما به صفحه test.html توي اون آدرسي كه گفته شده ميره اصلا اون صفحه چطور ساخته ميشه


اون صفحه با آدرسی که گفته شده مثالی هست که خود Flash Media Server آماده کرده و قابل اجرا هست لازم نیست شما صفحه ای بسازید.
این اطلاعات از فایل swf شما تحت پرویکل RTMP به سرور ارسال و به کلاینتهای دیگری که تحت نام Publish به سرور متصل هستند ارجاع داده میشه.

موفق باشید

----------


## skylarker

پس چرا من كه تو local اجرا ميكنم با آدرس (   rtmp://localhost/live)  بعد آدرس http://localhost/livetest.html رو ميزنم چيزي اجرا نميشه

----------


## skylarker

يعني چي يعني كسايي كه ميخوان تصوير و صدا رو توي اينترنت ببينن بايستي اسمشون livestream باشه اسم چيشون livestream باشه

----------


## raravaice

> يعني چي يعني كسايي كه ميخوان تصوير و صدا رو توي اينترنت ببينن بايستي اسمشون livestream باشه اسم چيشون livestream باشه



*rtmpNow="rtmp://192.168.1.100/live";*

اگر داخل برنامه به صورت بالا باشه یعنی اسم Publisher در این حالت live نام گزاری شده و کسانی که به این Publisher متصل بشن میتونن تصویر و صدا رو داشته باشن.



> پس چرا من كه تو local اجرا ميكنم با آدرس (   rtmp://localhost/live)  بعد آدرس http://localhost/livetest.html رو ميزنم چيزي اجرا نميشه


یه جای کار را داری اشتباه میکنی. به ip مطمئن هستین؟
به Document های نسخه FMS که نصب کرده اید مراجعه کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## skylarker

ببخشيد خيلي وقتتون رو دارم ميگيرم اونا چطور به live متصل ميشن 

من flash media server 3.5 رو روي كامپيوتر خودم نصب كردم . بعد phone.swf رو آدرسش رو تغيير دادم به جاي اون اي پي مال خودم رو دادم بعد يك فايل به نام videoplayer.html رو از داخل پوشه sample اجرا كردم از داخل اون livestream رو انتخاب كردم تصوير منو نشون داد .
اما هر كار ميكنم نميتونم از داخل شبكه از يك كامپيوتر ديگه بعد اجراي videoplayer.html تصوير رو ببينم.
اين رو هم اگه ميشه يه راهنمايي كنين

راستي ديگران چطور به اون publisher متصل ميشن من وقتي توي browser خودم آدرسي كه اولش rtmp داره ميزنم يا خطا ميده يا اجرا نميشه.

----------


## skylarker

سلام 
ببخشيد من خيلي عجله دارم لطف كنيد اگه ميشه جوابشو بدين

البته اگه امكانش هست شماره تلفنتون رو به ايميلم ارسال كنيد خيلي خوب ميشه اينطوري ميتونيم بيشتر با هم صحبت كنيم انشا الله اگه كارم درست شد از خجالتتون در ميام مرسي

----------


## sahar_delshadfarr

سلام به همه دوستان
اگه میشه لطف کنید  کلیه مطالب این تاپیک رو در قالب یه فایل  به صورت خلاصه و مفید قرار بدید خیلی خوب میشه
ممنونم

----------


## raravaice

@sahar_delshadfarr
فکر کنم دوستان عزیمون در قسمت مجله سایت در نسخه دوم یا سوم یکبار این کار را انجام داده اند.
skylarker@
rtmp را در Browser نباید بزنید. حتما دارید یک جای کار را اشتباه میکنید. به مستندات FMS رجوع کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## kamranafshar33

آقا ایمان من مشتاقم که این چیزهاییکه شما گفتین رو یاد بگیرم.میشه منو راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## alisebt

نرم افزار Flash Media Server رو از کجا میشه خرید ؟ (با لایسنس)
قیمتش رو می دونید؟

----------


## raravaice

4500$  Interactive

Streaming  995$

http://tryit.adobe.com/ca/flashmedia...tml?sdid=EDXVJ

موفق باشید

----------


## alisebt

من فقط میخوام صدا رو بصورت لایو پخش کنم.
یعنی صدا از استودیو روی کامپیوتر پخش بشه و بصورت مستقیم روی اینترنت قابل دسترسی باشه. یه جورایی مثل یه رادیوی اینترنتی. 
باید کدوم نسخه رو تهیه کنم ؟
راه دیگه ای برای این کار سراغ ندارین؟

----------


## raravaice

> من فقط میخوام صدا رو بصورت لایو پخش کنم.
> یعنی صدا از استودیو روی کامپیوتر پخش بشه و بصورت مستقیم روی اینترنت قابل دسترسی باشه. یه جورایی مثل یه رادیوی اینترنتی. 
> باید کدوم نسخه رو تهیه کنم ؟
> راه دیگه ای برای این کار سراغ ندارین؟


streaming جواب کار شما رو میده ولی راه ارزان تری هم هست که میتونید از پروژه های Open Source استفاده کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## ammar_heidari

سلام .
ممکنه که سورس کد پروژه را بذارید . ممنون

----------


## raravaice

> سلام .
> ممکنه که سورس کد پروژه را بذارید . ممنون


سلام
کدام پروژه مهندس؟

موفق باشید

----------


## javad3151

من برنامه رو نصب کردم، در  Administration consol هم وضعیت سرور OK هست 
از پوشه Sample هم فایل ها رو کپی کردم ، ولی روی آدرسی که گفته بودید چیزی نمایش نمیده.



> حال نیاز به یک *سرویس دهنده وب* خواهیم داشت، در این مرحله میبایست *از طریق سرویس دهنده وب به مسیر C:\Program Files\Adobe\Flash Media Server 3\applications\live ارجاعی داده شود*.در این مثال رجوع مستقیم به این پوشه خواهیم داشت.
> پس *سرویس ما در مسیر* http://192.168.1.100/livetest.html در دسترس میباشد.
> در این پنجره مسیر URI برای سرور rtmp خود را میبایست مشخص نماییم که به طور پیش فرض rtmp://localhost/live/livestream میباشد و باید برای مثال ما به :
> *rtmp://192.168.1.100/live/livestream تغییر کند*.


راستش این بخش رو نفهمیدم  :متفکر:  فایل livetest.html کجا قرارداره؟
چطور باید وب سرویس رو ساخت؟ روی IIS تنظیمات خاصی باید انجام داد؟ اگر بخوام توی یه Web App با asp.net  ازش استفاده کنم؟

----------


## raravaice

> فایل livetest.html کجا قرارداره؟


در مسیر :


*C:\Program Files\Adobe\Flash Media Server 3\applications\live*





> چطور باید وب سرویس رو ساخت؟


نیازی به این کار نیست.




> روی IIS تنظیمات خاصی باید انجام داد؟ اگر بخوام توی یه Web App با ASP.NET  ازش استفاده کنم؟


بله از IIS به اون مسیر یک virtual Directory ایجاد کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## javad3151

خیلی ممنون
من کل هارد رو سرچ کردم ولی فایل livetest.html رو پیدا نکردم  
ضمنا من نخسه 3.5  fms  رو نصب کردم

----------


## goddess_s980

سلام دوستان من یه تازه کار تو شبکم نیاز دارم یه فیلم توی شبکه LAN پخش بشه از چه نرم افزاری می تونم استفاده کنم کمکم کنید ممنون می شم.

----------


## <برنامه نویس>

سلام دوست عزيز 

من وقتي اين آدرس رو ميزنم rtmp:/live سيسنم من پيعام خطا ميده 
ميگه سيستم اينو پشتيباني نميكنه .

دوم اين آدرس وب كجاست وقتي ip رو توي فايل فلش تغيير ميدم خطا ميگيره 

مرسي

----------


## raravaice

> من وقتی این آدرس رو میزنم rtmp:/live سیسنم من پیعام خطا میده


در این مثال از ip استفاده کنید , و آدرس ip همان سیستمی که FMS بر روی آن نصب است را به کار ببرید.


rtmp://FMS_Server_IP_Address/live


موفق باشید

----------


## reza21681

اگر سوالاتم خیلی ابتدایی و مسخره به نظر میرسه دیگه در حد سواد کنونی ام سوال کردم. به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید  :لبخند گشاده!:  اما خوب نمیدونستم و تنها مرجع فارسی که پیدا کردم همینجا بود و شدیداً به ایجاد یک چنین ارتباطی نیاز دارم.




> من قبلنا توی یک پروژه وب سایت ، برای ساخت برنامه چت فلشی و پخش مستقیم نیمه زنده ( به دلیل پهنای باند ضعیف ) نه از Flash Media Server الان که تا نسخه 3 اون ریلیز شده بلکه با Flash Communication Server 1.5 بطور نسبتا گسترده ای کار کرده ام . حتی بحث کنترل چت روم ها توسط یه ادمین و مدیریت تعداد اتاق ها و تعداد یوزرها رو هم کار کردم .
> خیلی دنبال کتاب آموزشی اون بودم ، توی نمایشگاه تهران به قیمت 49 دلار ( 46 هزار تومن ) گذاشته بودن . نتونستم بخرم . اما فایل Chm ش رو از اینترنت پیدا کردم . اونم زمانی که دیگه حوصله کار با اون رو نداشتم . 
> الان که دیگه ویرایش جدیدش رسیده . خیلی هم تغییر کرده .
> البته برای کسایی که می خوان پخش مستقیم روی وب سایتشون قرار بدن به صرفه نیست چون اون زمان هزینه اجاره سالیانه مدیاسرور حدودا 4 میلیون  تومن بود . الان رو خبر ندارم .
> یادش بخیر زمانی که بطور همزمان هم توی فلش برنامه می نوشتیم هم توی دات نت و این دوتا رو بهم وصل می کردیم 
> اگر بتونم و عمری باقی باشه و اگر کسی علاقه مند باشه ، به سوالاتشون در این موارد پاسخ خواهم داد .


سلام؛
دوستان یکم این بحث رو بازتر کنید. تو کل سایت های فارسی همین یک مقاله رو درباره استفاده از فلش مدیا سرور پیدا کردم. اگر میشه این مطلب رو بیشتر توضیح بدید. برای مثال هم اگر میشه با صدا کار کنید. آخه وقتی وبکم نداری اخطار میده و کار نمیکنه !
اگر هم امکانش هست با اکشن اسکریپت 2 آموزش بذارید. به هر حال خیلی عجیب و شدید نیاز به ایجاد یک ارتباط بین فلش + فلش مدیا سرور دارم.
این قسمت که گفتید



> پس *سرویس ما در مسیر* http://192.168.1.100/livetest.html در دسترس میباشد.


من دارم از لوکال هاست استفاده میکنم. اما این فایل livetest.html رو کجا باید قرار بدم؟ 
مثلاً تصور کنید دارم از زمپ یا ومپ سرور استفاده میکنم. چطوری باید به فایل livetest.html دسترسی داشته باشم. البته اینجا یه سوال دیگه هم مطرح میشه. اینکه اصلاً چیزی که من گفتم درسته یا با ماهیت فلش مدیا سرور تناقض داره. یعنی آیا من میتونم فایل فلشی که میخوام تست کنم رو روی همین سیستم که فلش مدیا سرور رو نصب کردم تست کنم یا اینکه حتماً باید از طریق آدرس آی پی توی شبکه اینکار رو بکنم؟
در ضمن من به قسمت Flash media Administration Console میرم. از من چهارتا فیلد میخواد که باید پر کنم. Server name, Server Address, User name, password که من نمیدونم هیچکدوم از اینها چی هستن. مثلاً اسم سرور رو زده Server1 در حالی که من هیچ سروری نساختم. با این فرض که این سرور رو خودش به صورت پیشفرض طراحی کرده و نام کاربری و شماره عبور من همون نام کاربری و شماره عبوری باشه که موقع نصب وارد کردم قسمت Server Address رو باید چی بنویسم؟؟؟
آدرس سرور من کجاست؟
اینجا یه مسئله ی دیگه هم هست
توی مقاله یه بخش نوشته شده :



> در این پنجره مسیر URI برای سرور rtmp خود را میبایست مشخص نماییم که به طور پیش فرض rtmp://localhost/live/livestream میباشد و باید برای مثال ما به :
> *rtmp://192.168.1.100/live/livestream تغییر کند*.


خوب این آدرس ها رو از کجا باید ایجاد کرد. البته باز هم با توجه به اینکه من روی لوکال دارم کار میکنم اون قسمت ادامه ی لینک لوکال که زدین اون کی و چطوری فعال شده ؟ ( وقتی روی لوکال هاست کلیک میکنم صفحه لوکال هاست ام بالا میاد. که حالا میتونه ومپ، زمپ، عرفان سرور یا هرچیز دیگه باشه. وقتی *rtmp* *rtmp* میزنم میگه "این پروتوکل به هیچ برنامه ای اختصاص داده نشده است."..........!
حالا آیا من باید توی لوکال هاستم یه فولدر درست کنم به نام *live/livestream* و اطلاعاتی که قرار بود توی مسیر C:\Program Files\Adobe\Flash Media Server 3\applications\live کپی کنم رو بریزم توی این فولدر ها که توی لوکالم ساختم؟
منتظر پاسخ شما هستم.
متشکرم
رضا

----------


## raravaice

آدرس شما در حالت Local 127.0.0.1 هست پس باید در داخل سورس همه IP های 192 رو به این آدرس تغییر بدید.

پروتکل rtmp در Browser غیر قابل شناسایی هست منظور تغییر آن داخل سورس بوده.

 Action Script 2  از Mic و Video احتمالا پشتیبانی نمیکنه.




> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Flash Media Server 3\applications\live


این آدرس یکی از Sample هایی است که هنگام نصب برنامه توسط نسخه فعلی من نصب شد ولی در نسخه های جدید ظاهرا یا تغییر کرده یا حذف شده که دوستان گلایه میکنن. ولی به احتمال 100% باید Sample دیگه ای داشته باشه.

موفق باشید

----------


## farjadp

دوستان یه سئوال دارم
این برنامه ادوبی رو به صورت رایگان از مجا میتونم دانلود کنم
چون هم قیمتش بالاست هم اینکه به ایران سرویس نمیده.
یعنی برای استفاده اگر بفهمن ایرانی هستی لایسنست بلاک میشه و کل پولی که دادی میپره

----------


## nasr

سلام
سایت Adobe برای من باز نمیشه و هرچی گشتم جای دیگه ای نسخه Developer  را پیدا کنم نتونستم

آیا کسی می تونه این نرم افزار را برای من بفرسته

ممنون
nasr302@yahoo.com

----------


## fakhravari

لینک adobe خراب است. 
کسی از دوستان کمک نمی کنه. :لبخند:

----------


## fakhravari

دوستان کسی نبود؟!

----------


## fakhravari

دوستان این پست حیف خراب بشه  :اشتباه:

----------


## kingmohammad

دادش این هممه زحمت کشیدی
به سوالام جواب دادی
بهتر نیست کارایی که کردیو ویدو کنی بزاری واسه دانلود که هم خیال خودتو راحت کنی هم بقیرو؟ :متفکر:

----------


## nassim0

منم مشكل دانلود fms رو دارم كسي از دوستان لينكي واسه دانلودش داره

----------


## m.yMJJ

> *موضوع : راه اندازی ویدئو کنفرانس مبتنی بر وب*


*raravaice* عزیز اگر ممکنه یکم در موارد زیر بهم اطلاعات بدید . 

تا جایی که میدونم Flash نسخه پیشرفته تر Flex هست . پس یه جورایی Flex باید منسوخ شده باشه ؟ 

مثلا اگر بخوام تصاویر دوربین فیلم برداری به صورت آنلاین توی  وبسایت نمایش بدم دقیقا باید چه زبان برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیرم ؟

در کل یکم گمراه شدم، اگر ممکنه یکم درباره موارد RED5 , fms , TCP SIP هم اطلاعات بدید 

ممنون

----------

